# Need Help On Breeding Red Belly Piranhas



## Crazy Jayy (Jun 23, 2013)

So I'm new to piranhas first time owning some. I have 5 in a 75gallon with white sand as substrate with two pieces of driftwood and some fake plants. I'm running a fluval fx5 on it with carbon and ammonia remover on my first tray then prefilter on my second tray and lastly bio rings and biohome plus on my last tray. I do water changes every week and feed them frozen foods such as tilapia,shrimp,mussel,salmon etc. They even eat massivore pellets and they go crazy over it. I just can't get them to breed.they are about 6-7 inches and about 2years old. Their temperature is around 80 degrees farenheit. Any ideas on what I should do? Should I get rid of some? Do I change their substrate? About two of them are really thick while the others are rather more flat. There are about 2 of them that are always black and the rest are silvery with a red belly.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Jayy,

There are dozens of posts about breeding RBs. Anything I suggest would be a repost. Click on a few of them in this section. For some quick answers...filtration, feeding, and substrate sound OK. Size and age seem fine. My guess would be they are already spawning, and you just don't realize it. Watch some piranha videos on You Tube.


----------

